# African Cichlids



## 50 gallon (Apr 4, 2010)

how many can i put in my 50 gallon?


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

20-30 I'd say 

Others are probably going to want to know more about your setup (filter method/plants) and probably which species you were interested in (adult Cichlid size and attitude can vary quite a bit depending on species.)


----------



## 50 gallon (Apr 4, 2010)

d0r0g0 said:


> 20-30 I'd say
> 
> Others are probably going to want to know more about your setup (filter method/plants) and probably which species you were interested in (adult Cichlid size and attitude can vary quite a bit depending on species.)



i have the emperor 400 and 150 filters one on each side and a air supply, fake plants, African cichlid sand.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Try using this:http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AquTankName=50+Gallon&AquListBoxTank=Choose&AquTankLength=36&AquTankDepth=18&AquTankHeight=18&AquListBoxFilter=Marineland+Emperor+400&AquTextFilterRate=80+&AquListBoxFilter2=Marineland+Penguin+150B&AquTextFilterRate2=30+&AquFilterString=cichlid&AquListBoxChooser=African+Butterfly+Cichlid+(Anomalochromis+thomasi)&AquTextBoxQuantity=&AquTextBoxRemoveQuantity=3&FormSubmit=%3C+Remove&AquListBoxSelected=25+x+African+Butterfly+Cichlid+(Anomalochromis+thomasi)&AlreadySelected=201003021407:25::&FilterMode=Display+all+species&AqTempUnit=F&AqVolUnit=gUS&AqLengthUnit=inch&AqSortType=cname&FilterQuantity=2&AqJuvMode=&AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple to help select your fish. Should be about 20 or so depending.

I already input your tank size/filter and 22 random cichlids. (You can change them to the species that you prefer). Hope this helps, and remember to cycle the tank before adding all the fish.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I would not do 20 to 30 Cichlids in a 50 gallon.
I would the most do 15.
Now with that said here is a little info on african cichlids.
The plant you have will get dug up and toren around the tank as cichlids are pron diggers.
They prefer rocks like, lace rock, slate, bolders style rock. ect...
You will want a ph of 7.6 to 9.0 any where in that range.
You will need a lot more filtration with 15 cichlids, as they are messy fish.
I will post more in a bit.


----------



## 50 gallon (Apr 4, 2010)

mollies said:


> I would not do 20 to 30 Cichlids in a 50 gallon.
> I would the most do 15.
> Now with that said here is a little info on african cichlids.
> The plant you have will get dug up and toren around the tank as cichlids are pron diggers.
> ...




does it matter if there not close in size? i got 5 that's prob around 2" or so. should i stay same size or can i go bigger? my tank specs are 48lx19hx12.5w


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

what kinds do you have. If they are 2 inchs, are they juvis are adults?
Most mbuna are 3.5 to 6 inchs.
Unless you get the dwarfs then there a little smaller. Or the shelf dwellers.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would in my opinion depend on species,male to female ratio,and aggression levels. Most of the cichlids we see in stores or order online are juveniles.At juvenile stage,many cichlids can be kept together. It is when they reach sexual maturity,that they may or may not become less tolerant of tankmates whether it be a result of breeding activity or simply defending and or holding territory.(is what they do)
Is why overcrowding tanks with cichlids ,doesn't always work in the long run.


----------

